

This is what every modern Cease & Desist should look like - megamark16
https://github.com/saberma/shopqi/pull/409

======
edwardog
Disclaimer: I am a Shopify employee.

Backstory: Shopify.com was recently ripped off as Shopqi.com – the job was
pretty impressive! They copied our brochure, wiki, theme store, and from the
look of their Rails app, a good chunk of our domain models too. Nice to see
the Chinese version of Active Merchant as well.

The author of the ripoff posted the source on <http://github.com> as open
source: <https://github.com/saberma/shopqi>

Tobi, Shopify CEO, decided to make a pull request in response.

~~~
olalonde
Disclaimer: Shopqi's author is an acquaintance.

    
    
        Imitation is the highest form of flattery.
    

Seriously though, the backend can't possibly infringe on your intellectual
property right?

------
marssaxman
Can you explain what is going on here? With no backstory, the page you've
linked is completely incomprehensible.

~~~
xal
TLDR: Chinese clone Shopify and put it on Github. CEO writes pull request to
delete the entire project instead of a Cease & Desist.

~~~
marssaxman
Thanks.

------
brandoncordell
I'm thinking that shopqi developer's blog really isn't sponsored by EngineYard
or RailsKits either.

<http://saberma.me/>

